# Air intake Connections



## dburone (Apr 2, 2004)

Well, this is the last thing i need to solve to put the turbo on the engine. I need to know what to do with the intake lines, evrything related to air in a turbo Setup.
The first question i have is what should i do with the tubes that bring oil gases from the engine into the intake? There will be pressure now and i cant give the block pressure or it will throw oil thru the seals, Maybe i can put it into the intake of the turbo where i will always have vacuum, right??


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

always put those on the turbo intake piping.


----------



## dburone (Apr 2, 2004)

chimmike said:


> always put those on the turbo intake piping.


So the PCV gases can go in between the CAI and the Turbo.
thats good


----------

